# HELP Tweety got into Pothos plant



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

I left the room long enough to pour a cup of coffee and get a sweet. When I came back in Tweety was eating a stem of a Pothos plant. She had shown no interest in the plant. It sits on a ledge behind our couch. She had climbed up on my husbands shoulder and could reach the plant. I am thinking she only got a bit or two. But what should I do?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would get to the vet ASAP and see what they advise.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I find Pothos as being listed as safe for birds on a few lists.. including in our Sticky. Are there different types of Pothos plants because I also find it listed as toxic on a couple of lists. Confused a bit here.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Just to be on the safe side I would give some Metamucil, as mentioned on the phone. it will absorb any toxins left in the GI tract....and also keep an eye on the urates, and make sure she drinks plenty of fluids.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

I have a huge Pothos plant growing in my home , The birds snag a few pieces off the leaves now and again.. But its never caused them health any problems.
I also see it on the safe list on the forum .. so im a bit confused.

I'de tell you not to worry about it , but from the reply posts your receiving, Im confused.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> Are there different types of Pothos plants because I also find it listed as toxic on a couple of lists.


Different lists have different criteria for declaring something to be safe or toxic. Some lists will say it's toxic if it causes mild problems for sensitive individuals or rare occasions. Others will only list it as toxic if it frequently causes problems.

The best way I know to check up on a plant is to google its scientific name along with the word toxic, and see what turns up. After looking at what several different websites say, you'll have a pretty good idea of how safe it is and what kind of problems it could potentially cause.


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone so far she seems fine. I am watching urates. Couldn't get metamusil tonight.


----------

